# Broken handbrake button



## Thelm (Apr 9, 2004)

The push button on my handbrake broke off. Dealer says handbrake handle has to be changed at a part cost of around 43 dollars. 
Any other ideas on how to fix would be welcomed.
Tom


----------



## VWVixens.com (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Broken handbrake button (Thelm)*

That happened to me in my first bug back in 98...we/dealership fixed it several times...kept happening- so finally we superglued that thing on!


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Broken handbrake button (VWVixens.com)*

do not take it to the dealer for that. Either epoxy it, superglue, or 3M Double Side Tape it. Its something that can be fixed that easy.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Broken handbrake button (CK98Beeetle)*

yeah happened to me...i glued it back on and never had any problems after that. Of course the dealer is going to tell you to replace the whole thing, what the hell do they know and they need to make money, after all it is the Stealership


----------



## Thelm (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Broken handbrake button (FastAndFurious)*

Thanks for the input. I bought some two part epoxy putty and filled the button about half full and pressed it back on the handle button. Before doing that I cleaned both the inside of the button and the handle button with alcohol to make sure I would have a good bond.
After letting it set for several hours, it was a 15 min cure time epoxy, I tried it and the botton now feels completely solid and works fine. It is actually more solid than it was originally. I think it will will be stronger than a new replacement.
Tom


----------

